# News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus



## SebastianThoeing (25. Juni 2010)

*News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,759122


----------



## Odin333 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Der sollte als WoWler lieber froh sein, dass er überhaupt eine reale Freundin hat.....


----------



## Inf1N1t (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Höchste Zeit den Kerl loszuwerden.


----------



## Sheggo (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



> Wenn man als World of Warcraft-Spieler seine Freundin vernachlässigt, kann diese unter Umständen zu drastischen Maßnahmen greifen und mit wenigen Klicks alle Charaktere *spielen*


Das ist natürlich ne fiese Strafe


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Wenn das Video kein Fake ist, hat der junge Mann ganz andere Probleme als einen gelöschten Character.


----------



## Undeceived (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Der ******* wird ihr hoffentlich noch dankbar sein!

Schon heftig, dass sich viele gegen Freundin, Frau oder was auch immer entscheiden...


----------



## Krampfkeks (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Der sollte als WoWler lieber froh sein, dass er überhaupt eine reale Freundin hat.....


stimmt, also doch n fake


----------



## Medith (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Der sollte als WoWler lieber froh sein, dass er überhaupt eine reale Freundin hat.....


Naja nur weil man WoW spielt heißt das doch net das man keine Freundin hat , kenn genügend Leute die das Spielen und trotzdem eine Freundin haben, jedoch bei mehreren Level 80 Characteren wundert mich das auch    Und bei der Reaktion sieht man schon das die Freundin des richtige gemacht hat! Tja bei Drogenentzug reagiert mat halt etwas abnormal


----------



## Tut_Ench (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Ich möcht euch zwei Vögel mal sehen, wenn eure Freundin an eurer Hobygerät geht und das einfach so kaputt macht.
Ob man dabei direkt seinen Bildschirm zerlegen muss, darüber lässt sich streiten, aber ich wär auch stinkig, wenn meine Freundin meine Chars löschen würde.


----------



## fiumpf (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Undeceived schrieb:


> Der ******* wird ihr hoffentlich noch dankbar sein!
> 
> Schon heftig, dass sich viele gegen Freundin, Frau oder was auch immer entscheiden...


Bitte keine beleidigenden Äußerungen!


----------



## Adihash1337 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

hin oder her ... ich denke wenn man nem Drogensüchtigen seine Drogen verbrennt wird der auf die Geiche Art reagieren.. da sollte man sich mal ernsthafte Gedanken machen....


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

ja ja
die Klischeekeulen werden wieder ausgegraben, wie spannend   

ich mein, da könnte man das auch durch jedesbeliebige anderes Ding ersetzen
Buddelschiff, Paninisammelalbum, Fussballausrüstung
Zeit kann man überall zuviel verbringen


----------



## Kristian (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Der sollte als WoWler lieber froh sein, dass er überhaupt eine reale Freundin hat.....



Tja, man möchte halt immer das was man gerade nicht hat.


----------



## Odin333 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ich möcht euch zwei Vögel mal sehen, wenn eure Freundin an eurer Hobygerät geht und das einfach so kaputt macht.
> Ob man dabei direkt seinen Bildschirm zerlegen muss, darüber lässt sich streiten, aber ich wär auch stinkig, wenn meine Freundin meine Chars löschen würde.


Was hättest du lieber?
1. Deine Freundin zerstör dein Hobbygerät zu 100%, weil sie sich vernachlässigt fühlt (in diesem Fall sicher auch wird)
2. Deine Freundin geht fremd, weil sie sich vernachlässigt fühlt.


----------



## Sancezz1 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

weiß jemand was aus seiner Freundin geworden ist?^^


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Tut_Ench schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich möcht euch zwei Vögel mal sehen, wenn eure Freundin an eurer Hobygerät geht und das einfach so kaputt macht.
> ...


Deine Freund/in sitzt am Hobbygerät und r e d e t?


----------



## Alf1507 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

OMG... der sollte sich wirklich dringend mal profesionelle Hilfe holen!


----------



## Tut_Ench (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Tut_Ench schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich möcht euch zwei Vögel mal sehen, wenn eure Freundin an eurer Hobygerät geht und das einfach so kaputt macht.
> ...


Da gibts überhaupt keine Auswahl, sind beides Sachen, die absolut nicht gehen. Man kann über alles reden, man muss nicht direkt die grobe Keule schwingen und wenn reden nichtmehr hilft, tja dann wars das halt einfach.
Wenn man direkt losgeht und das Eigentum des Anderen zerstört, dann hat das nichtmehr viel mit Partnerschaft zu tun, dann geht es nurnoch darum dem Anderen weh zu tun und da ist einfach Feierabend.

Rücksichtnahme, Toleranz und Gesprächsbereitschaft, sind Tugenden, die heutzutage leider viel zu sehr in den Hintergrund geraten. Das sieht man schon sehr schön in diesem Thread, wieviele Holzköppe einfach ihren Hirnschiss hier ablassen und sich einen drauf schrubben, dass sie mal wieder WoWSpieler gebasht haben.
Da krieg ich einfach das kalte Kotzen, bei soviel Hirnlosigkeit!


----------



## Medith (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Ich möcht euch zwei Vögel mal sehen, wenn eure Freundin an eurer Hobygerät geht und das einfach so kaputt macht.
> Ob man dabei direkt seinen Bildschirm zerlegen muss, darüber lässt sich streiten, aber ich wär auch stinkig, wenn meine Freundin meine Chars löschen würde.


Wobei ich finde das diese Reaktion zeigt das dies hier wohl weit über ein normales Hobby hinausgeht, da solche Fehler einfach auftauchen könnten das man Chars mal net sieht oder so was, zuerst wrude ich dann mal im Forum kuken oder Blizzard schreiben und net Wutentbrand den Bildschirm zertümmern. Hat wohl eher Drogenentzugs charakter. Klar das man stinkig wär aber wenn man nicht mehr genug Vernunft hat um erstmal zu Denken dann geht das zu weit! Meine Meinung.


----------



## Red-Bird (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

hmmm wüsste ned wie ich reagieren würde...einer von beiden ist so oder so im unrecht....

Fall 1: Die Freundin hat mit ihm NICHT drüber geredet und meinte sich..joar er sitzt zu viel davor...dann lösch ich mal alles........ganz ehrlich wenn meine Freundin mein Hobby....vll nicht HDRO sondern meine Herr der Ringe Figuren Sammlung (wisst schon diese miniatur dinger zum anmalen - games workshop) einfach mal zerhaun würde...ich weiss ned...ich glaube es würde ein streit sondergleichen geben und nicht zuletzt vll zu ner trennung führen da das ein zeichen der nicht vorhandenen kommunikation ist......

Fall 2 :  Sie hat mit ihm geredet...er hats ignoriert....dann darf er sich jetzt nicht aufregen....die Freundin wird aber denk ich nicht diese prägnanten sätze wie...wow oder ich - gebracht haben...wenn doch..dann müsste er sich fast freuen das sie nicht raus is sondern nur die chars gelöscht hat....

Zu guter letzt bin ich aber der meinung  das es vll sogar ein fake sein könnte...oder in der bezihung läuft einiges nicht...wenn meine freundin und ich ein problem haben reden wir vorher drüber (bei vernachläsigung oder so)....man kann auch viele hobbys haben (Gitarre,klavier,games workshop,HDRO,sport) ohne dabei seine freundin zu vernachlässigen....man muss sich halt arangieren wer wann seinen hobby nachgeht..wieiviel std am tag das sind...und dann spricht meiner meinung auch nichts dagegen mal einen abend nen wow raid zu machen wenn man ihr tags drauf wieder aufm sofa die füße massiert XD


----------



## crusader-2 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Die Freundin hat genau das Richtige getan! 

Vielleicht wurde dem Spieler erst jetzt seine Sucht richtig bewusst und brauchte diese Erfahrung.
Es ist aber schon sehr bemerkenswert wie die Leute plötzlich ausrasten, nur weil auf dem Bildschirm nicht das steht, was sie erwarten^^


----------



## Odin333 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Tut_Ench schrieb:


> Odin333 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Tut_Ench schrieb:
> ...


Man kann über alles reden...
Mit einem Typen der seinen Bildschirm verprügelt?

Tut mir leid, ich bin eher der Typ der gar nicht in solch eine Situation kommt - weil ich eben rede.
Aber sollte ich irgendwann einmal so blind auf etwas fixiert sein, sodass ich meine Freundin vernachlässige, dann möchte ich lieber durch eine solche Ohrfeige aufgeweckt werden, als dass sie sich einfach aus dem Staub macht.

PS. Ein Kumpel von mir war mal in dieser WoW - Sucht gefangen - ist mit der Zeit nicht mehr Arbeiten gegangen, hat aber dann von seinem Vater ein ordentliches Sümmchen geerbt (da wars dann komplett vorbei mit Tageslicht).
Dann hat er eines Tages über WoW jemanden kennen gelernt (sie ist sogar sehr hübsch), sie haben sich getroffen und sind mittlerweile gut vier Jahre zusammen.
WoW haben sie beide ziemlich schnell aufgegeben.


----------



## ViktorVal (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



crusader-2 schrieb:


> Die Freundin hat genau das Richtige getan!
> 
> Vielleicht wurde dem Spieler erst jetzt seine Sucht richtig bewusst und brauchte diese Erfahrung.


Dann hast du leider genau Null Ahnung. Sowas führt bei Suchtis nur zu Trotzreaktionen und noch stärkerer Sucht.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Das Video ist nen Fake und Blizzard kann die geklöschten Gegenstände auch wieder zurückholen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

irgendwie ist das auch Trollig
nach der billigen Klischeekeule wird jetzt diese Suchtkeule ausgegraben

also ehrlich, viele Texte von so Gutmenschen klingen wie Bewerbungschreiben für einen Job der CDU/CSU-Presseabteilung


----------



## Hasselrot (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Schade dass die Freundin nicht danebenstand *muahahahahhaa*


----------



## Fyrex (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Die Freundin würde ich sofort vor die Tür setzen. Egal was vorher passiert ist, wenn sie ihren Freund wirklich kennt weiß sie auch, was ihm wichtig ist. Und das hat sie zu respektieren! Egal für wie dumm sie es hält (und egal für wie dumm es hier viele Spieler halten).

Sie kann ihn natürlich auf die Situation aufmerksam machen, das sollte sie sogar!    

Aber wer bewusst Sachen zerstört, von dem er weiß dass sie dem Partner wichtig sind, der hat alle Chancen verspielt.    


PS: Nein, ich spiele kein WoW.


----------



## CaptainCock (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Spiel kein WoW und hätte wahrscheinlich auch nie so reagiert aber trotzdem, die Alte hätte sich einfach von ihm trennen sollen wenn es ihr aufn Senkel geht.
Ich weiß nicht was solchen Weibern durch den Kopf schießt, was glauben sie damit zu erreichen? Das man aufhört? So ein Typ wie der zündet dir noch den Hund an wenn man sowas abzieht , als dass er "zurück kommt".


----------



## maenniskor (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Das ewige WoWler-Gebashe ist wirklich nicht mehr auszuhalten. Keine Frage WoW hat Suchtpotenzial, aber die Gemeinschaft ist doch wesentlich vielschichtiger.
Und allein aus dem Umstand, daß Jemand ein MMORPG spielt zu schlußfolgern er besäße keinerlei soziale Kompetenz ist arrogant. Davon einmal abgesehen hat man das vor einigen Jahren noch von jedem Videospieler behauptet, zu denen, in Anbetracht des gewählten Forums, wir wohl alle gehören. 
Kommen wir zum Video. Wir wissen nicht was im Vorfeld schon alles zwischen den Beiden vorgefallen ist. Allein die Tatsache, daß sie die Aktion - wenn überhaupt authentisch - aufgenommen und ins Netz gestellt hat um ihn vorzuführen spricht in gewisser Weise für sich. 
Wenn das hier gezeigte manipulative Verhalten ihrem tatsächlichen Charakter entspricht wundert es mich nicht, daß der Kerl ausgerastet ist. Denn mal ehrlich, irgendwann hat jeder den Kanal voll. Und vielleicht war dies nur der Tropfen, der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat. Ein mögliches Szenario würde ich denken.
Wir sollten uns vielleicht alle angewöhnen - und da nehme ich mich nicht aus - erst zu urteilen, wenn man alle Fakten kennt und mit Verallgemeinerungen etwas sparsamer zu sein. 

Wie auch immer, ich wünsche allen ein schönes und sonniges Wochenende.


----------



## Joerg2 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Was hier ja auch noch oft vergessen wird, ist, dass sie ihm nicht nur sein Hobby zerstören wollte. Nein, sie hat das ganze auch noch gefilmt um ihn im Internet als Idioten darzustellen.

Die Alte würd ich rauswerfen.

PS: Auch ich hab mit WoW nix am Hut.


----------



## Lurelein (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

lol wie er sich aufregt! neuen char erstellen - einloggen - ticket schreiben - nach spätestens 30min hat man alles wieder - idiot - freundin bitte rauswerfen


----------



## TobiasHome (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

OMG der arme Bildschirm ... wenn ich merke, dass ich jeden Moment ausflippen könnte (egal aus welchen Grund), dann entferne ich mich ganz schnell von meinem PC und gehe kurz an die frische Luft. Das hilft.


----------



## Odin333 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Wenn man bedenkt, dass sie weiss, wie ein WoW Charakter gelöscht wird (und vorher sogar die Items), wirft noch einmal ein ganz neues Licht auf die Situation.


----------



## hexahate-com (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

He, he, he, ... was für Lappen hier teilweise Kommentare schreiben, die relativ deutlich zeigen, dass sie noch nie eine längere Beziehung hatten, oder absolute Pantoffelhelden sind, die ihrem Frauchen wie Dackel hinterherlaufen! 

Die tun geradezu so, als wäre die Frau das Maß aller Dinge und man müsste es dem Prinzesschen auf  jeden Fall recht machen!

Weiber sind purer Stress - jedenfalls, wenn man das Hobby nicht mit ihr teilen kann. Viele denken, der Mann ist der Unterhaltung des Weibchens verpflichtet und zicken rum, weil sie mit ihrer Zeit nichts anzufangen wissen.

Glaubt mir, Kinder, wenn ihr erstmal die rosarote Brille abgesetzt habt, dann werdet ihr feststellen, dass Frauen auch nur normale Menschen sind - meistens sogar mit wesentlich weniger Humor als Männer! xD Das Zusammensein mit einer Frau ist (sehr oft) nicht leicht - und wer sich nicht vollkommen aufgeben will, der muss sich seinen Freiraum für seine eigenen Interessen bewahren. Welche auch immer das sind - es gibt schließlich auch genug Frauen, die sich wg. des Autos, der Modelleisenbahn oder des Fussballvereins vernachlässigt fühlen.

Ich hätte mich auf jeden Fall von der Alten getrennt - sowas geht gar nicht!

_Addendum:_ Ja, ich spiele WoW - und mein Weibchen auch!  Die Statements basieren auf persönlichen Erfahrungen und sollen nicht verallgemeinern und nicht sexistisch sein!


----------



## Badezeug (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

seh ich genauso
ich muss sagen ich spiele WoW das spiel hat suchtpotenzialund davon nciht zu wenig
muss aber sagen das ich diesbezügleihc nciht betroffen bin 
naja wie dem auch sei
ich kann den typen voll verstehen ich mein sie nimmt ihm das hobby und macht arbeit für villt jahre kaputt, einen 80ger hoch bekommen ist nciht sehr leicht.
dazu muss man bedenken man bezahlt jeden 2ten monat 25 euro udn noch dies udn das wenn man lsut auf einen transfer oder ähnlcihes hat. somit hat er das geld sinnlos aus dem fenster geschmissen und seine freundin ihm mehrere hundert euro zerstört.
kann also sehr gut nachvollziehen das er so ausgerastet ist ^^


----------



## PunkFan15 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Odin333 schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass sie weiss, wie ein WoW Charakter gelöscht wird (und vorher sogar die Items), wirft noch einmal ein ganz neues Licht auf die Situation.


   genau DAS hab ich auch gedacht xD


----------



## Badezeug (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

haha  ist ja auch so ich mein 
wenn meine chars alle gelöscht werddn würden .__.
ehm cih würd ersmal geschiockt eine stunde davor hocken und denken WTF xD
ich mein ich zahl dafür ^^
mh mal eine persöhnlcihe farge könnte man diesbezüglich nciht sogar anzeige erstatten eben deshalb ?


----------



## willi3748 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

ob er die freundin wohl auch so zugerichtet hat wie den  bildschirm?
verdient hätte sie es.


----------



## sysprog (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

löl wenn das meine machen würde, würde ich ihre auch löschen 
Sehr zum Vorteil wenn die Liebste auch wow't


----------



## Boemund (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Da der Typ wohl weiss wer dafür verantwortlich ist, kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass er auch oder nur wegen dem Vertrauensbruch ausrastet.


----------



## SonnyP (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Also wie Ich das sehe, kennt sich die Freundin ebenfalls mit WoW aus, so wie sie die Items zerstört und die Chars gelöscht hat, spricht viel dafür, das die Freundin wohl ebenfalls spielt. Tut schon weh das zu sehen, Ich spiele selber WoW (und nein, ich habe mich nicht gegen meine Verlobte entschieden!!) und habe selber bald 2 80er, trotzdem würde ich niemals so austicken wie der Typ.
Ein Ticket an GM geschrieben wären die wieder da gewesen.

und ich verstehe selbst nicht, warum viele etwas gegen WoW haben, ich spiele wie gesagt selber und bei mir ist WoW nicht son großes Suchtmittel, ich zocke max. 2-3 std und das meisten nur, um mit meinen Leutchen und dort gefundenen Freunden zu schreiben. Es kommt immer wieder darauf an, wie man lebt, wie man tickt und wie sehr man die Spiele Realität von der wirklichen Realität unterscheiden kann.
Das is genau wie die Diskussion mit den "Killer Games", ich zocke ebenfalls CSS etz. und ticke nicht so, es liegt nicht an den Spielen das Leute die zB. WoW oder eben CSS zocken, entweder den Draht zur Realität verlieren oder Amokläufe durchführen, sondern eher an der Mentalen Situation der jeniger, die sowas Spielen !

Ich bin froh das ich in WoW Freunde kenngelernt habe, die ich auch Real kenne und das WoW net mein Leben selbst ist, ich geh raus, geh feiern und verbringe Zeit mit Freunden und meiner Verlobten, somit stell ich mal klar, das nicht alle WoW Spieler solche Suchtis sind, das die ihren Monitor zertrümmern ^^

MFg SonnyP


----------



## Slinia (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Einige lernen es nur so. Die Freundin von dem Typen hat da meine volle Unterstützung.


----------



## hexahate-com (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Naja, selbst wenn man die Chars mittels des Blizzard Supports wohl wiederbekommen könnte, so geht's einfach um die Aktion an sich! Das ist einfach bösartig und heimtückisch - vor allem, wenn die Alte selbst nicht weiß, dass man die Chars relativ einfach wiederherstellen kann, und dachte, sie würde ihm richtig damit schaden! 

@Slinia: Ach, und was wird er daraus lernen? Wird er jetzt aufhören zu spielen und der Freundin all seine Zeit widmen?! xD ... welche Farbe hat der Himmel in deiner Welt?!


----------



## WarrioR-Dimi (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

lol das selbe hat mal die Ex von meinem Kumpel auch gemacht

aber eigentlich bringt das nix, da die GM´s alles wiederherstellen können


----------



## Chemenu (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Zu dem Kerl muss ich ja nicht extra was sagen.  

Aber ganz allgemein gilt: 
Gib deiner Freundin/Frau *niemals* irgendwelche Passwörter. Dann passiert sowas auch nicht.


----------



## Objektiv (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Ich find das Geil was sie gemacht hat! wegem so einem doofen Spiel die fassung derart zu verlieren grenzt schon an extremen Suchtverhalten. Klarer weckruf an ihm! Aber der macht sich nen neuen Char, und lebt wieder nur im Keller für sein kack Spiel.


----------



## HerrKarl (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Wow... damit ist die Beziehung nun sicher gerettet.


----------



## hexahate-com (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

_"Gib deiner Freundin/Frau *niemals* irgendwelche Passwörter."

_... wer macht denn sowas auch?! xD


----------



## facopse (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Mal ganz ehrlich: Selber schuld. Wenn man eine Freundin hat, sollte man sich um sie kümmern. Sicherlich ist das auch eine sehr dreiste Maßnahme ihrerseits. Aber wenn man seine Freundin kennt, wovon ich mal ausgehe, sollte man schon wissen, ob man ihr sowas zutrauen kann und einfach Schluss machen, wenn einem das Spiel wichtiger ist.


----------



## Prof-G (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Hallo PCGames,

dieser Artikel ist garnicht fröhlich, denn ihr habt das wichtigste mal wieder vergessen !!!

Nach dem heftigen Streit, haben sich die beiden wieder versöhnt und die ganzen doofen Level 80 Figuren auf dem
*Herolymp*, einem Onlinefriedhof für WOW Avatare beerdigt.

Diesem vorbildlichen Verhalten folgten bereits tausende anderer WOW Spieler, sodas die Server des
*Herolymp* streckenweise zusammenbrachen.


----------



## CaptainCock (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Oh man, wie kann man nur so einer Freundin auch noch recht geben.
Da frag ich mich ob hier alle nur so naiv tun oder ob sie wirklich ständig Radiosender anrufen um durchzugeben das ihr Schatz "das Beste was ihnen jeh passiert ist" ist und auch sonst eine Beziehung haben die höchstens 15 Jährigen Konkurrenz macht.

Löschen führt nur dazu, dass er sie vor die Tür setzt und noch mehr im Spiel versinkt. Wenn die Olle mal ein bisschen Hirn anstatt nur das Schminkkästchen benutzt hätte, würde sie mit ihm darüber reden.

Allerdings ist das Ganze sehr dubios; der muss doch wissen das man locker alles wiederherstellen kann und warum würde irgend jemand seine Passwörter weitergeben... Am besten noch die PIN vom Bankkonto, wenn man dabei ist.


----------



## theorist (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

ist ziemlich gestellt imho...jeder "normale" würde erstmal die freundin befragen ob sie da grade dran war bevor man den monitor kaputt macht. vor allem hätte er sich auch einloggen können um zu checken ob die gegenstände evtl in der tasche sind o.ä....aber sicher nicht gleich den monitor umhauen; außerdem hat er sich vor dem akt der zerstörung nicht genug aufgeregt um es glaubwürdig aussehen zu lassen
kosten für den monitor dürften auch nicht sehr hoch liegen...son 4:3 19" bekommt man mittlerweile gebraucht total hinterhergeschmissen.


----------



## Enisra (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Prof-G schrieb:


> Hallo PCGames,
> 
> dieser Artikel ist garnicht fröhlich, denn ihr habt das wichtigste mal wieder vergessen !!!
> 
> ...


*Lächerlich*
das richtige Wort ist *Lächerlich* und nicht vorbildlich   
weder dein Pseudomoralisches Ding, noch das weiter vorgehen da


----------



## wigel (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Wenn das nicht gestellt ist weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## avalon84 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

kosten für den monitor dürften auch nicht sehr hoch liegen...son 4:3 19" bekommt man mittlerweile gebraucht total hinterhergeschmissen. 

augen auf ist ein tft lol


----------



## avalon84 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Allerdings ist das Ganze sehr dubios; der muss doch wissen das man locker alles wiederherstellen kann und warum würde irgend jemand seine Passwörter weitergeben... Am besten noch die PIN vom Bankkonto, wenn man dabei ist. 



der war noch eingelogt wo der weg gefahren ist die ist dann direkt dran...


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Solche Sachen bestätigen meine These einfach immer wieder, dass man ohne Frau einfach besser durchs Leben geht. Man hat keinen Ärger, keinen Stress und kann machen was man will, ohne sich rechtfertigen zu müssen.

Auch wenns hier nur um ein Spiel geht, sowas zu machen ist ganz klar ein Vertrauensbruch und an Fiesheit kaum zu überbieten. Sowas wäre für mich ein Grund schlußzumachen. Bei mir würde die Dame jedenfalls einen Flugkurs machen. Hochkant durch die Tür fliegen.


----------



## einkaufswagen (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

...also wenn das echt sein sollte, ist der Typ hochgradig hilfebedürftig...


----------



## powermax90 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

@Einkaufswagen

Naja es ist doch so das viele Spieler bei 4 80ern... eine reale Spielzeit aso effektive Zeit in der sie Online sind pro Charakter ca. bei 7-10 Tagen sind... und das ist jede Menge geopferte Zeit.

Ich selbst spiele auch WoW und habe bestimmt 1 MOnat spielzeit in den letzten 4 Jahren. Und is schon übel wenn man vergleichsweise nen Roman schreibt (blödes beispiel ich weis^^) und über 1 MOnat effektiv geschrieben hat... und dann einer das löscht (unwiederruflich denk ich mal) dann würd ich auch ausrasten ganz ehrlich weil das ist dann alles "um sonst" gewesen. WoW ist jan spiel nicht wie Counter Strike oder iwelche sinnlose Shooter wo man sich ausloggt und nacm Jahr spielt und kein Spielerischer unterschied vorliegt. Das ist bei WoW anders


----------



## Titato (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

LoL haha wie Musik im hintergrund weiterläuft während er seinen Monitor schrottet^^
das ist fake kommt ziemlich unnatürlich rüber


----------



## Zultan (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

F.A.K.E. °_°


----------



## Schlizzer (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

denke nich das fake ist manche raste echt so aus.. was hat musik mit bildschirm zu tun


----------



## lonelybytes (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

??? die logik müsst ihr mir mal erklären er schrottet seinen monitor und weil man die musik noch hört ist es ein fake ??? was hat der bildschirm mit dem ton der aus den boxen die daneben stehen zu tun ??


----------



## Schalkmund (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Tja wer Frauen seine Passwörter gibt ist selbst schuld, bei mir würde die Olle nicht mal den Zugang zu Windows bekommen. Ich weiß zwar nicht obs ein Fake war aber normalerweise müsste Blizzard doch den ganzen Kram wiederherstellen können, da muss man nicht gleich die Hardware schrotten. Wenn Blizzard den Service nicht bietet dann sind sie selbst schuld wenn sie zahlende Kunden verlieren.


----------



## Veez (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

er hat ihr ja gar nicht das Passwort gegeben, nur er war eingeloggt als er weg fuhr ^^
naja vielleicht hat der etwas aggressive Freund jetzt mehr Zeit für Reallife


----------



## PostalDude83 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

so'n hirnamputierter vollspaten hat es auch nicht anders verdient.. oder?!


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Außerdem ist es mehr als dumm, solche Charaktere zu löschen, denn ein gut ausgerüsteter WoW Char ist sicher rund 500€ wert.


----------



## CoDii84 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Ich halte das nicht für nen Fake.
Is schon hart für nen WoW-Spieler, aber er muss sie echt ganz schön vernachlässigt haben.

So mit hat er es vielleicht auch verdient. (Sag ich als WoW-Spieler xD)

Warum soll das ein Fake sein?
Weil die Musik läuft wärend er seinen MONITOR schrottet??
Die Boxen stehen doch noch da!!!

Warum muss man dazu eigentlich ne News machen???
Sowas gibt es zu haufen im Netz, sei es Fake oder nicht.

Kein passendes Thema für 12Uhr eingefallen?? 
Für mich hat das nix wirklich mit Spaß zu tun (so wie "Spaß zu später Stunde"-Artikel) oder mit ner normalen Berichtserstattung zu einem Spiel oder Gerätschaft.


----------



## anjuna80 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



CoDii84 schrieb:


> Warum muss man dazu eigentlich ne News machen???
> Sowas gibt es zu haufen im Netz, sei es Fake oder nicht.
> 
> Kein passendes Thema für 12Uhr eingefallen??
> Für mich hat das nix wirklich mit Spaß zu tun (so wie "Spaß zu später Stunde"-Artikel) oder mit ner normalen Berichtserstattung zu einem Spiel oder Gerätschaft.


Scheint aber ziemlich viele zu interessieren, wie man an der Resonanz erkennen kann   

Übrigens kann ich das Video nicht sehen, auf der Artikel-Seite erscheint bei mir kein Videofenster. Sonst hab ich das Problem nie. Habs aber bei Youtube gefunden...


----------



## Solace (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Mädel, lass das nächste mal einfach den Idioten sitzen und such Dir jemand, der's auch wert ist.
Zu mal er ja auch noch zu sinnloser Gewalt gegen hilfloses Mobiliar neigt - lasst die Finger von Sozipathen.


----------



## Dopecrawler (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

bei 4 chars auf lvl 80 müsste er doch eig lange genug dabei sein,
um zu wissen, das er die wieder reanimieren lassen kann?!
so ein depp xD
naja, ich fand wow schon immer lame,
hab's mal bei 'ner freundin getestet
und frag mich was daran süchtig machen kann?! Oô


----------



## LikeMe (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Nice, ich spiele zwar kein wow weils langweilig ist und scheiße aussieht,
aber ich kann seine Reaktion durchaus nachvollziehen.
Überlegt mal wie viele 100dert Stunden in den Charakteren stecken und wie viel Geld in wow investiert wurde damit er spielen kann. Ich mein überlegt mal wie ihr euch fühlen würdet z.B. man arbeit 1 Monat hart, verdient 5000€ und deine Freundin kommt und wirft alle scheine ins Feuer xD So muss man sich dann fühlen (aber nur wenn man nicht weis dass blizzard die chars wieder herstellen kann... bis auf die Items die sie entfernt hat glaube ich ... bin aber kein wowler.)
Mir ist sowas bisher nur 1mal in D2 passiert als Ich alle meine wertvollen gegenstände mit magicfound verloren habe und noch weitere gute sachen
(Möve,Skulders,Liedlose Wand usw usw...) hab ich aus wut meine disk an die wand geworfen.... seit dem spiel ich kein d2 mehr....... warte aber sehnsüchtig auf d3 ^^


----------



## Malifurion (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



LikeMe schrieb:


> Nice, ich spiele zwar kein wow weils langweilig ist und scheiße aussieht,
> aber ich kann seine Reaktion durchaus nachvollziehen.
> Überlegt mal wie viele 100dert Stunden in den Charakteren stecken und wie viel Geld in wow investiert wurde damit er spielen kann. Ich mein überlegt mal wie ihr euch fühlen würdet z.B. man arbeit 1 Monat hart, verdient 5000€ und deine Freundin kommt und wirft alle scheine ins Feuer xD So muss man sich dann fühlen (aber nur wenn man nicht weis dass blizzard die chars wieder herstellen kann... bis auf die Items die sie entfernt hat glaube ich ... bin aber kein wowler.)
> Mir ist sowas bisher nur 1mal in D2 passiert als Ich alle meine wertvollen gegenstände mit magicfound verloren habe und noch weitere gute sachen
> (Möve,Skulders,Liedlose Wand usw usw...) hab ich aus wut meine disk an die wand geworfen.... seit dem spiel ich kein d2 mehr....... warte aber sehnsüchtig auf d3 ^^


   So ein blödsinn. Entweder Freundin oder WoW. Beides funktioniert nicht und dann kommt eben sowas dabei raus. WoW ist und bleibt der absolute Sozial-Killer, egal in welcher Art und Weise. Aber mal nebenbei, die Charaktere kann man wiederherstellen. Man schreibt einfach im Spiel einen Gamemaster an, nennt die Namen seiner Chars und dann werden die automatisch wieder zurückgeholt. Mir ist es damals schon mal passiert, dass ich ausversehen Chars gelöscht habe, diese aber von einem Admin wiederhergestellt worden waren. Alles kein Beinbruch, schließlich ist diese Löschung imprinzip nichts weiter, als dass man die Chars in den Papierkorb von Blizzard schmeißt, bleiben aber für immer dort. 
Naja ich spiels nicht mehr, gott sei dank.

mfg


----------



## slaindevil (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Na sicher... Erstmal den Monitor zerstören, statt den Support oder nen GM anschreiben. Ist schon klar ^^


----------



## powermax90 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

naja... die leute die sagen was bei WoW so toll ist... es hat einfach Story und gutes Gameplay und Feeling! In der tat sucht man eine Grafik ala Crysis 1/2 vergebens... aber leute die sagen "ihhh das sieht ja alt aus" wissen eigentlich ganricht wobei es beim Spielen von Games ankommt... mal ganz ehrlich meine meinung.

Zudem behaupte ich mal das diese menschen die das sagen auch im Leben sehr oberflächlich denken


----------



## Sarinjio (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Keine ahnung wie die Situation zwischen den beiden war, aber wenn man seine Freundin so vernachlässigt, dann darf man sich nicht wundern, dass so was halt dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Magicnorris (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Titato schrieb:


> LoL haha wie Musik im hintergrund weiterläuft während er seinen Monitor schrottet^^
> das ist fake kommt ziemlich unnatürlich rüber


   Weil der Monitor ja direkt was mit den angeschlossenen Lautsprechern zu tun hat...


----------



## Grimsight (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Das Internet ist doch inzwischen voll von dieses verrückten WoW Spieler Videos.

Allerdings gibt es auch ganz normale Leute die nach WoW ein wenig süchtig geworden sind. Ich selber habe 4 Jahre gespielt, zwar nicht durchgehend aber sehr viel und mich immer geärgert, dass die anderen besseres Gear hatten, weil ich nicht genügend Zeit hatte. 

Vor allem habe ich obwohl ich eigentlich eher Shooter und Strategie mag kein anderes Spiel ausser WoW gespielt, es war als ob man dann wertvolle Zeit verliert. Am Ende hatte ich dann einfach aufgrund von Zeitmangel, also ich habe zu der Zeit viel gearbeitet und wenn ich frei hatte Zeit mit meiner Freundin verbracht, einfach keine Zeit mehr für WoW und wurde einfach in Raids und in die Arena nicht mehr mitgenommen weil mein Gearscore zu gering war. Das war mir dann wirklich zu blöde und ich habe den Account verkauft.

Die WoWler können sagen was sie wollen aber die meisten spielen viel zu viel, als ich aktiv WoW gespielt habe waren es in der Woche bestimmt 40 Stunden, die 40 Stunden zocke ich jetzt wenn dann höchstens in einem Monat. 

Das krassenste war eine Art entzugserscheinung, andere Spiele haben mir am Anfang keinen Spaß mehr gemacht, weil sie zu schnell durch waren oder einfach nicht so fesselnd waren wie WoW, dabei muss man bei WoW stupiede farmarbeit und blöde Quests absolvieren.

Das schlimmste was ich je von WoW Spielern mitbekommen hatte, war eine kleine Familie, die Eltern waren so um die 35 und saßen den ganzen Tag vor dem PC wenn sie nicht arbeiten mussten, ich glaube die Mutti war 18h täglich on und ohne arbeit. Naja um die Sache auf den Punkt zu bringen, einmal habe ich durch den TS ein Kind gehört, Mama machst du Essen, ja gleich. Eine Stunde später, sagte die Mama dann ich muss mal eben essen machen und kommt nach 5 Minuten wieder. Wenn Kinder im Spiel sind ist das ganze einfach nicht mehr lustig.

Fazit: Man sollte eher mal darauf aufmerksam machen das solche Beispiele wie  dieses Paar nicht lustig sondern traurig sind. WoW ist eine perfekte süchtig machende Fantasiewelt, in die man sich schnell mal flüchten kann. Das ganze Spielprinziep ist darauf ausgelegt, dass man immer am Ball bleiben will, es gibt immer etwas tolleres zum Sammeln und man kommt relativ leicht heran. Nimmt man diesen Itemsammelinhalt aus dem Spiel, bleibt nur noch ein Spiel mit dummen Quests, dessen Texte sich niemand durchliest und Instanzen dessen Bosse leichter sind als die von Super Mario Galaxie.
Mir ist klar das es auch Spieler gibt die ca 15 h in der Woche Spielen und nur zum nötigen Goldfarmen und für Raids online sind aber ich denke das ein ganz großer Teil dieses Spiel lebt anstatt es zu spielen.


----------



## billy336 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

finde ich ueberhaupt nicht in ordnung, was die freundin da macht, die wuerde genauso ausflippen wenn sie wochen oder monate an etwas gearbeitet hat und der kerl das mit einem hieb zerschlaegt. dass man wow nicht ueberkonsumieren sollte ist die eine sache aber dass man jemandem da verletzt wo es ihm sehr wehtut ist etwas anderes. ich haette die freundin sofort verlassen. nicht wegen wow sondern aus prinzip. das nachste mal habe ich als hobby autotunen und dann schneidet sie mir die reifen durch, weil ich ihrer meinung nach zu wenig zeit fuer sie hat. das geht ja mal gar nicht...


----------



## veilchen (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Sancezz1 schrieb:


> weiß jemand was aus seiner Freundin geworden ist?^^


 Wahrscheinlich hat sie das zeitliche gesegnet


----------



## DestinysHand (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

lol xD
Davon abgesehen das ich sie verstehen kann , finde ich so ne tour scheisxx!
Ich würde Schluss machen .


----------



## Sinse (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Richtig so!
Wenn der typ ein pc spiel über seine freundin stellt bzw ihm das spiel wichtiger ist hat er es schlicht nicht anders verdient.. ich würde es genauso machen.
Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen!


----------



## fireblader (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Warum fällt mir da spontan das wort "lynchen" ein? Hätte den Typen in den Wind schießen sollen. Aber Level 80 Charactere löschen? Was da Zeit und Geld verloren ging. Aber wass will so ein Nerd mit einer Freundin? Wäscht Sie die Wäsche nd kocht Ihm?


----------



## Oray (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

TÖTEN TÖTEN TÖTEN


----------



## DestinysHand (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Sinse schrieb:


> Richtig so!
> Wenn der typ ein pc spiel über seine freundin stellt bzw ihm das spiel wichtiger ist hat er es schlicht nicht anders verdient.. ich würde es genauso machen.
> Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen!


Im Grunde haste Recht aber für gewöhnlich hat Frau da wesentlich effektivere Mittel einzugreiffen .
Einfach so hinzugehen und die Chars zu löschen geht garnicht.
Und wenn eben diese Waffen der Frau an der Stelle nicht greifen ist der Typ entweder komplett asexuell oder die Beziehung ist im Grunde keine...


----------



## sireristof1332 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Also ich leb mit meiner freundin 4 jahre zusammen und 2 jahre zock ich wow ich spiele vll 1-2 mal in der woche abends nen raid aber ich stelle ihre bedürftnisse trozdem immer darüber.


----------



## bigbatze (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

GOOOIILL, nieder mit den WOW Spielern, ich finds lustig. Wenn man schon so derbe sowas vorsieht ist man süchtig und das vor einer Beziehung stellen gibs nur eins LÖSCHEN xD. Ich find das auch richtig, er ist aber den auch selber blööd wenn er alles anlässt und das


----------



## omfgnoobs (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

wer heute noch wow spielt hat den knall nich gehört 
also ich hab mein acc für netten 3 stelligen betrag bei ebay verkauft damals mit full t6 ;D


----------



## danteuchiha (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Also ich spiele kein WoW aber wenn meine Freundin meine Gitarren oder mein Rechner zerstören würde nur weil ich mehr Zeit mit meinem Hobby verbringe als mit ihr würde ich sie in die Wüste schicken und vorher alle ihre Schuhe und Make up und Klamotten verbrennen


----------



## TobiasHome (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



danteuchiha schrieb:


> Also ich spiele kein WoW aber wenn meine Freundin meine Gitarren oder mein Rechner zerstören würde nur weil ich mehr Zeit mit meinem Hobby verbringe als mit ihr würde ich sie in die Wüste schicken und vorher alle ihre Schuhe und Make up und Klamotten verbrennen


So siehts aus.
Nur hat WoW natürlich ein höheres Suchtpotenzial als so manch andere Spiele oder gar Musikinstrumente. Es gibt Leute, die von früh bis abends WoW zocken ... wenn ich Keyboard spiele, dann höchstens 2 bis 3 Stunden am Tag, i.d.R. eher 1 Stunde. Und am PC verbring ich auch höchstens 4 bis 5 Stunden am Tag, meistens auch nur so um die 3. Und das nicht nur mit Zocken, sondern auch mit Studieren.

Und selbst wenn ich "übermäßig viel" Zeit mit meinen Hobbys verbringen würde, wäre das nur vereinzelt an ein paar Tagen im Jahr der Fall. Meine Freundin würde nie auf die Idee kommen, mein Keyboard zu zerstören. Wobei das die im Video sicher auch nicht gemacht hätte. Denn um so ein WoW-Char zu löschen braucht es ja nicht viel. Es ist einfacher und man hat da garantiert weniger Hemmungen als wenn man etwas Materielles zerstören wollen würde, wie z.B. ein Musikinstrument.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

mein gott der hat aber schon ein aggressionsproblem xDD ich würde mein monitor nie im leben kaputt hauen nur wiel ich gefrustet bin^^ naja vllt muss man wow spieler sein um zu sowas in der lage zu sein  
grundsätzlich geht für mich die freundinn aber immer vor den andern hobbys. vorrausgesetzt sie bedeutet mir etwas


----------



## Bullit252 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Ich hätt gar nich gefackelt und ein GM ticket geschrieben,man kan seine chars wiederherstellen lassen.Wenn er das gewusst hätte bräuchte er kein neuen Monitor.


----------



## AniSkywalker78 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Das ist ja mal heftig, aber von beiden Personen! Benötigt man nicht zum Löschen des Accounts das entsprechende Passwort??? Also ich kenn WOW nur vom zuschauen und hörensagen, habe es selbst nie gespielt, aber bei sämtlichen Diensten die man Kündigen möchte muss doch das (login)Passwort eingegeben werden... werde meine Erfahrungen erst mit ToR machen^^

Also sollte ich richtig liegen sieht man einmal mehr, dass man seine Passwörter nicht weiter gibt, nicht dem Bruder, nicht dem Kumpel, aber auch nicht Freundin.

Was kann nun aber der Monitor dafür - auch wenn es ein "kleiner" war? Würde mir sowas passieren wäre aber meine Partnerin auch bei mir durch. Jeder hat nun mal sein Hobby und es solte auch vom anderen weitestgehend respektiert werden. Wem es nicht passt kann ja gehen... mal ganz "brutal" gesagt.


----------



## serienonkel (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Naja wiederherstellen und fertig.

nur so sieht man mal was Liebe ist

Liebe ist seinen Freund auch mal ausrasten zusehen,


----------



## Enisra (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



AniSkywalker78 schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal heftig, aber von beiden Personen! Benötigt man nicht zum Löschen des Accounts das entsprechende Passwort??? Also ich kenn WOW nur vom zuschauen und hörensagen, habe es selbst nie gespielt, aber bei sämtlichen Diensten die man Kündigen möchte muss doch das (login)Passwort eingegeben werden... werde meine Erfahrungen erst mit ToR machen^^


nja
das Passwort ist: L ö s c h en


----------



## Blubberkopf (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Ich spiele WoW auch, aber wer von dem Game derart süchtig wird, muss schon sehr beschränkt sein. Ich spiele es maximal ne Stunde am Stück, dann wird es langweilig. Höhöhö nächtelange Raids...das ist einfach Zeitverschwendung.

Sobald ein Spiel in Arbeit ausartet, muss man nen Schlussstrich ziehen. Aber die meisten WoW Spieler sind Halbaffen und kapieren nicht, was sie sich da antun.


----------



## kaishakunin (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Blubberkopf schrieb:


> Ich spiele WoW auch, aber wer von dem Game derart süchtig wird, muss schon sehr beschränkt sein. Ich spiele es maximal ne Stunde am Stück, dann wird es langweilig. Höhöhö nächtelange Raids...das ist einfach Zeitverschwendung.
> 
> Sobald ein Spiel in Arbeit ausartet, muss man nen Schlussstrich ziehen. Aber die meisten WoW Spieler sind Halbaffen und kapieren nicht, was sie sich da antun.


das werd ich mein lebtag nicht verstehen - ich spiele nur zum vergnügen und meist auch nicht sehr oft - aber games die zu maloche werden, da können die leute doch gleich in ne fabrik ans fließband gehen.
ist doch das selbe wie tausende monster totzuklicken, von ersterem merken sie wenigstens noch was auf dem bankkonto.
wow werd ich nie verstehen....


----------



## MikeToreno (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Aber klaaar, die Freundin, ganz sicher nicht die verzweifelte Mutter die hier die Notbremse ziehn wollte


----------



## Jual (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

...Die Charaktere kann man sich alle von GMs wiederherstellen lassen...


----------



## dst81 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Tja PCGames, es war ne schöne Zeit früher als ich noch das Print-Abo hatte. Hab mich immer auf die PCGames gefraut. Als die Qualität immer mehr nachlies, hab ich abbestellt und mich dann irgendwann mal bei Euch online angemeldet. Seitdem ging es aus meiner Sicht mehr und mehr bergab und es war schon mühsam zwischen den täglichen Crysis-Screenshots und den WoW-News noch brauchbare Infos zu finden, die nicht irgendwo anders schon 3 Tage zu lesen sind.

Jetzt habt Ihr es aber endgültig geschafft. Der Inhalt des Onlinemagazins ist unterirdisch schlecht und solche News hier sind so uninteressant und dermassen nutzlos und dämlich, dass es wohl nicht mehr zu toppen ist.

Ihr habt scheinbar Eure "Corporate Identity" geändert, wenn man das hier überhaupt so nennen kann und spezialisiert Euch nun auf Klingeltöne, Klatsch, Tratsch, Fanboygesülze und Drama. Das RTL2 unter den Onlinemagazinen kann man fast sagen.

Ich bin raus und werde mich hier definitiv nicht mehr hin verirren. Macht's gut WoWGames.


----------



## BleedMage (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Sehr geil


----------



## Enisra (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



kaishakunin schrieb:


> Blubberkopf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich spiele WoW auch, aber wer von dem Game derart süchtig wird, muss schon sehr beschränkt sein. Ich spiele es maximal ne Stunde am Stück, dann wird es langweilig. Höhöhö nächtelange Raids...das ist einfach Zeitverschwendung.
> ...


ja wenn man so Negativ dran geht dann ja eh nicht
aber wenn man so schlecht Argumentiert, dann kannst du auch bestimmt eh keine Spiele mögen, weil so runtergebrochen macht man bei jedem Spiel immer nur das gleiche
bei Shooter macht man auch nichts anderes als Gegner abschießen oder bei Rennspielen immer nur im Kreis fahren

also ich werd nie verstehen wie ihr eure Lieblingsspiele toll finden könnt *facepalm*


----------



## torat45 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Jo Tut_ench, du bist anscheinend auch so ein Pflegefall ;P

Hahaha, einfach nur lächerlich xD

Wer WoW dem Reallife vorzieht, gehört echt eingewiesen.
Sicher, auch wenn da Arbeit hinter steckt, solche Charaktere aufzubauen, sollte man sich überlegen, ob es wichtiger ist, die Charaktere zu verlieren oder die Freundin/ Real Life.

Der Typ ist ja mal voll krass drauf, aber man sieht an einigen Kommentaren, dass er nicht der einzige ist, der so reagieren würde.

Edit Rabowke: User torat45 gesperrt. Sinnlose Beleidigungen anderer User + eines CC muss nicht sein.


----------



## X3niC (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Hm so professioniel und schnell wie die rumklickt hat die das auch öfter gespielt...meine freundin wäre selbst mit dem hauptmenu in cod mw 2 überfordert^^


----------



## Enisra (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



torat45 schrieb:


> Jo Tut_ench, du bist anscheinend auch so ein Pflegefall ;P
> Hahaha, einfach nur lächerlich xD
> 
> Wer WoW dem Reallife vorzieht, gehört echt eingewiesen.
> ...


Ich würde eher mal sagen
so Trolle wie du sind das wirklich Lächerliche
das ihr Komiker nicht mal merkt wie sau dämlich diese Flames sind und oft auch noch Meinung geschimpft wird
so ähnlich schlecht "Argumentieren" echt nur irgendwelches Links/Rechts Extremes Gesindel, hauptsache über irgendwas hergezogen, egal ob man nur in Irgendwelche Klischees verfällt und dann noch nicht mal auf die Gegenargumente eingeht, weil das ja eh nur Fanboys und Suchtkrüppel kommt

Also kann man das mal einstellen oder am besten gleich Löschen was Abseits einer anständigen Diskussion ist?


----------



## D2AN-Tidus (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

also . . . die Reaktion hätte ich nich erwartet o.o"

ich spiel zwar kein WoW aber wenn andere Sachen von mir aufeinmal weg wären würd ich wahrscheinlich nur Brüllen und Fluchen xD

aber . .meine Güte . .wie kann man nur so austicken o.ò"
naja. .selbst schuld


----------



## Segestis (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit einen lvl 50 Charakter und kann mir ungefähr vorstellen wie lange es dauert bis man 4 lvl 80 chars hat. OMG....Ich glaub ich hätte meine Perle krankenhausreif geprügelt.....Ne, ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher.


----------



## velja (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Also ich habe ein bisschen Verständinss für das Opfer, ich finds nicht okay, man hat so viel Zeit und Geld investiert in etwas und dann sowas , wer weiß was ihm noch so alles wieder fahren ist, die "Freundin" ist aber auch nicht gerade ein Unschuldslamm und die Reaktion ist auch etwas übertrieben aber na ja : Shit happens !
Bei der Elektronik ist das immer so ne Sache , manchmal wills einfach nicht und dann hat man so viel Geld und Fleiß investiert und bekommt dafür nichts, Inkompatibilietäten, Bugs , etc. da könnte ich manchmal auch alles kurz und klein hauen, das Spielen ist nun mal für viele ein Ausgleich und Entspannung, da wünsche ich mir manchmal das die Geräte (Computer) Narrensicher sind , aber das gibts leider nicht , immer mal hier und ein bisschen flicken , nicht wie bei Fernsehgeräten oder DVD Spielern, ich vertsehe es nicht wieso es da klappt und beim Computer nicht . der Computer ist doch auch schon so alt und es funktioniert einfach nicht ungestört zu spielen und Medieninhalte zu genießen, da muss Microsoft und die Hardware Hersteller noch mächtig nach bessern, als wenn sie noch in einer Experimentellen Phase wären , ich sage das die uns veräppeln um noch mehr Geld zu machen. Ok es kommen neue Technologien zum Einsatz aber so ein Quantensprung ist ihnen aber nicht gelungen in den letzten paar Jahren, lieber weniger dafür proved und narrensicher .


----------



## nikiburstr8x (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



torat45 schrieb:


> Wer WoW dem Reallife vorzieht, gehört echt eingewiesen.


   
Wenn jemand aufgrund von Spielsucht das Real Life vernachlässigt, seine sozialen Kontakte verkümmern lässt, nicht mehr zur Arbeit geht - dann benötigt diese Person Hilfe.

Dein Kommentar jedoch dient ja nur dem Zweck, WOW-Spieler zu bashen.
Sollte ich oder einer meiner Kollegen weiteres Fehlverhalten deinerseits feststellen, wenn du also weiterhin hier im Forum so einen Blödsinn von dir gibst, wirst du verwarnt. Sollte dies keinerlei Wirkung zeigen, wird eine Sperrung fällig.


----------



## Eickes (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

na wenn das Video kein Fake ist.....


----------



## Bullit252 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Tja GZ Pc-Games ihr habt das leid eins Spielers zum Freud anderer gemacht......


----------



## Morathi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Sorry, aber das hat hier doch erstmal überhaupt nix mit WoW an sich zu tun. Die "Freundin" würd ich direkt und ohne Umschweife aufn Mond schießen. Die wär keine 5 Minuten mehr in der Wohnung, persönlichen Besitz kann sie dann sonstwann abholen. Warum?
Weil das für mich ein unverschämter Eingriff in meine Privatsphäre ist. Die Frau scheint noch keine Beziehung geführt zu haben. Wenn ich ein Problem mit dem Hobby meines Partners habe, dann SAGE ich ihm das und versuche so das Problem zu lösen. Was aber ganz bestimmt NICHT geht, ist das Hobby zu verbieten indem man das nötige Material zur Ausübung entfernt. Ob das jetzt der WoW-Char ist, die Modelle, die in der Tonne landen, der Tennisschläger, der entzwei gesägt wird oder sonstwelche mutwillige Zerstörung. So eine Person könnte sich schleunigst aus meinem Leben verziehen, bevor ich RICHTIG sauer werde.

Bevor die Schmalspurtrolle also wieder anfangen, über WoW zu lästern (wovon sie natürlich meist keine Ahnung haben, sonst hätten sie eine etwas diversifiziertere Meinung), sollten sie sich vllt erstmal überlegen, wie sie sich so fühlen würden, wenn ihr Partner ihnen ein Hobby auf eine solch uncharmante Art "vernichtet".

Und bevor jetzt wieder das Geunke kommt: Ich habe lange Zeit WoW gespielt, nahc mehreren Jahren jedoch aufgehört. Und zwar nicht, weil das Spiel keinen Spaß gemacht hat, sondern weil es zeitlich nichtmehr hingehauen hat. Es ist das beste Spiel, das ich kenne - vorausgesetzt, man betreibt entsprechenden Aufwand. Einen großen Raiderfolg zu erreichen ist nunmal ein großartiges Gefühl nach wochenlangem üben und wipen.

Also bitte, vllt mal etwas weiter denken als bis zum Begriff "WoW" inklusive entsprechendem unbegründetem Wutanfall und zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Ich würde zwar nicht so durchdrehen wie der Typ in dem Video, aber die Dame sollte bereits gepackt haben.


----------



## knarfe1000 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Sancezz1 schrieb:


> weiß jemand was aus seiner Freundin geworden ist?^^


Ich nehme an, dass sie nicht mehr lebt.


----------



## nsq (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Fake. Die "Freundin" löscht das alles viel zu schnell und außerdem kennt sie das Passwort.


----------



## DerDodi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Segestis schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit einen lvl 50 Charakter und kann mir ungefähr vorstellen wie lange es dauert bis man 4 lvl 80 chars hat. OMG....Ich glaub ich hätte meine Perle krankenhausreif geprügelt.....Ne, ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher.


wie 
kann dir dieses spiel so wichtig sein das du sogar einen menschen den du
 liebst verprügeln würdest wenn diese person deine 4 unrealen charaktere löschen würde weil du (wenn wir jetzt von dem 
fall ausgehen wie es im video war) zu wenig zeit mir ihr und zu viel 
zeit mit diesem spiel verbringst? du solltest dann eher dich selbst verprügeln da es ja deine schuld ist und allein schon durch die tatsache das dir ein spiel mehr wert ist als deine geliebte, einen menschen innerlich verletzt hast.

das würde ja heißen das du so 
süchtig sein musst das du das spiel mehr liebst als eine person... WTF!

und
 wenn es dann auch noch leute in diesem forum gibt die das gut heißen 
oder gar genau so handeln würden, würde ich mir ernsthaft sorgen machen...

ganz
 nebenbei bemerkt finde ich es unglaublich witzig wenn hier auch noch 
leute sind die den im video gezeigten ausraster als eine logische 
schlußfolgerung für das löschen 4 unwichtiger dateien sehen oder es mit mutwilliger zerstörung vergleichen? schon mal daran gedacht das es nur ein spiel ist und unwichtiger als alles auf der ganzen welt?

ich hoffe das diese eben genannten extremen WoW-Spieler zur vernunft kommen...

und auch wenn ich mit diesem kommentar auf viel ablehnung von einigen Wow-Spielern treffen werde, glaube ich das es doch noch genug andere menschen gibt die ne menge mehr hirn haben als die vorher genannte art mensch -.-


----------



## Morathi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



DerDodi schrieb:


> Segestis schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hatte mal vor langer Zeit einen lvl 50 Charakter und kann mir ungefähr vorstellen wie lange es dauert bis man 4 lvl 80 chars hat. OMG....Ich glaub ich hätte meine Perle krankenhausreif geprügelt.....Ne, ich bin mir sogar ziemlich sicher.
> ...


Ich will jetzt garnicht das von dir zitierte Zeuchs verteidigen, da "leicht" extrem, aber: Könnt ihr mal mit dem Stuss aufhören, es handele sich um "4 unwichtige Dateien"? In diesen 4 "Dateien" steckt verdammt viel Zeit und Spaß, den man damit hatte. 
Fällt es so schwer, WoW einfach mal als ein Hobby neben anderen zu betrachten? Was ist so anders daran, dass diese 4 Charaktere gelöscht werden, mit denen man viel Zeit verbracht hat und dem Zerstören einer DVD-Sammlung/CD-Sammlung oder dem Mountain-bike etc. Verprügeln geht ma garnicht, da hast du vollkommen recht. Aber ein ausgewachsener Streit mit anschließendem Rausschmiss ist garantiert. 

Sorry, aber das hat wie bereits erwähnt mit dem Spiel rein garnichts zu tun. Die Dummheiten, die hier so wiedergegeben werden und die riesige Ignoranz mal wieder bestätigt mich doch irgendwo darin, dass Zocker zu wenig denken und zuviel recht haben wollen (insbesondere bei Themen, von denen sie keine Ahnung haben, bzw. mit denen sie sich noch nich ernsthaft auseinandergesetzt hat).

Zu dem Thema nochn guter Beitrag meiner Freundin, die grade mitliest: 
Ein Freund schmeisst auch nicht das Make-Up seiner Freundin in den Müll, weil sie sich seiner Meinung nach zu sehr schminkt. Das einzige, was diese Aktion zeigt ist die Unfähigkeit, in einer Beziehung zu kommunizieren. Und da mir grad von 90% der Kommentaren schlecht wird, bin ich damit raus. 

Bitte bitte denkt doch nach, bevor ihr schreibt....


----------



## Tikky (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

ich kanns auch absolut nicht gutheißen, wenn allgemeine zustimmung für den wow-nerd herscht, dass es sogar so weit geht, dass man seine freundin verprügeln würde.

man muss allerdings auch bedenken, dass die ganze spieltzeit um vier lvl80-charaktere zu haben, auch etwas kostet... imho 15 euro im monat? hab jetzt keine erfahrung mit wow, würde mich aber nicht überraschen, wenns in den hohen dreistelligen bereich (oder an vier stellen kratzt?) geht.

und stellt euch mal vor, eure freundin zerstört eigentum für mehrere hundert euro - mutwillig und filmt sich dabei... dann ist ein bisschen rage schon angebracht, nur sollte es nicht steinzeitmäßig in prügel enden, sondern zivilisierter...


----------



## cryer (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Bei solchen Klischee-Videos tippe ich zu 99% auf einen Fake.
Die Kamera fängt genau den passenden Bildausschnitt ein?
Zwischen ihrer Aktion und seiner Rückkehr vergeht genau wieviel Zeit? 
Wenn ich so ausrasten würden, würde ich dann zu lassen, dass sie das Bildmaterial bearbeitet?
Schlimm wenn es real ist, aber ich behaupte mal, dass es gestellt wurde.
Denn ich bezweifle auch, dass irgendein Spieler seinen Monitor mal eben vernichtet. Damit nimmt er sich jegliche Chance zu Spielen,wenn er die Chars wieder herstellen lässt.


----------



## DerDodi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Morathi schrieb:


> DerDodi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Segestis schrieb:
> ...


ich sage ja nicht im allgemeinen das wow-spieler süchtige schlägertypen sind aber wenn der in diesen 4 dateien steckende spaß und die zeit zur vernachlässigung des richtigen lebens und der freundin führt sind es eben nur 4 unwichtige dateien... sie sind in dem sinne unwichtig da sie nichts zu einem besseren leben bei steuern (wenn man jetzt von dem spaß absieht der auf kosten anderer entstanden ist), im gegenteil das leben wird wie man hier sieht zerstört.

und wie kommst du darauf diese 4 belanglosen charaktere mit etwas zu vergleichen das wirklichen wert hat (dvd-sammlung, mountainbike, schminke)? außerdem sind das sachen die wesentlich schwerer eine beziehung zerstören können als dieses spiel... manche dinge wie z.b. die dvd- oder cd-sammlung können sogar dazu führen eine beziehung zu verbessern da man diese dinge mit seinem partner zusammen genießen kann... und selbst wenn die freundin eher weniger freude hat ist es nicht wie bei wow-spielern die während des spielens zu überhaupt gar nichts mehr fähig sind was auch nur einen leichten bezug auf die realität hat (dvd oder cd pausieren)... oder willst du mir sagen das du im kampf gegen einen boss der nach 15 min immer noch nicht umgefallen ist so unglaublich viel zeit für deine freundin hast? das spiel zu pausieren geht ja nicht oder widersprichst du mir da?

ich denke das die fähigkeit zu kommunizieren wirklich fehlt... allerdings denke ich das sie nur bei dem typen im video fehlt... es wäre unglaublich unlogisch und dumm von der freundin als aller ersten versuch mehr zeit mit ihren freund zu haben direkt so radikal zu handeln... sie hat wahrscheinlich zig mal mit ihm darüber geredet doch mit ihm zu reden war wohl nicht so einfach bzw nicht möglich...

und ja solange diese charaktere nicht das leben kaputt machen und man trotzdem noch in der lage ist gute verhältnisse zu anderen menschen zu haben ist dieses hobby völlig in ordnung...


----------



## IEdgarI (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Aller Achtung die hat Mumm, ich hätte es mir nicht getraut, das ist schon fast lebensmüde aber auch das einzig richtige. Ich habe 5 Monate mit diesem Spiel verbracht, 5 Monate die mir mein Leben beinahe zerstört hatten . 

Wenn es nach mir ginge würde man solche Spiele verbieten


----------



## excitusz (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Total überflüssige News, man kann charakter wiederherstellen, ich selbst habe 6 mal meien nchar gelöscht und 6 mal wiederhergestellt, waru mis egal ^^

Im übrigen find ich es lustig, gibts leute die löschen und entzaubern alles machen video für youtube und nächsten tag ist der spieler sammt equipt wieder in Dalaran


----------



## Microwave (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Gutes Mädchen. AM besten wäre es natürlich wenn sie ihn verlassen würde, vl "wacht" er dann auf. [glaub ich aber eher nich]

Mit solchen Totalsüchtigen habe ich mittlerweile 0 Mitleid, wenn die weiterhin in einer  3D-Welt rumhängen und sich selbst sowie ihre Mitmenschen vernachlässigen wollen,

bitteschön ich wünsche viel Vergnügen mit WoW [und Hartz4]


----------



## facopse (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

War ja klar, dass viele WoW-Zocker das Verhalten dieses Typen zu rechtfertigen versuchen.
Wer seine ganze Freizeit einem Spiel verschreibt, soll sich keine Freundin suchen. So einfach und gleichzeitig traurig ist das.
Wenn man eine Freundin hat, hat man auch Pflichten. Und eine der wichtigsten ist, Zeit für sie zu haben. Wer seine Pflichten vernachlässigt, hat mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen, die je nach Person der Freundin variieren. Während die eine alles in sich hineinfrisst, macht die nächste einfach Schluss und die übernächste zerstört den Grund für die unglückliche Beziehung.
Ob die Reaktion der Freundin richtig oder falsch ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Dass der Freund eine seiner Pflichten als Partner vernachlässigt hat, lässt sich jedoch nicht bestreiten.
Ebenfalls lässt sich nicht bestreiten, dass WoW in sehr vielen Fällen süchtig macht und in manchen Fällen Leben zerstört. Nicht umsonst ist es (Selbst in der Gamer-Gemeinde) das Musterbeispiel für Spielesucht. Interessant zu lesen: klickmich
Auf der anderen Seite sollten wir nicht-WoW-Spieler WoW dennoch als Hobby anderer akzeptieren. Schließlich gibt es auch viele nicht-süchtige. 
Doch wer das Verhalten dieses Typen aus dem Video befürwortet und von sich selbst glaubt, in einer solchen Situation ähnlich zu reagieren, sollte sich mal Gedanken über seine Prioritäten im Leben und die eigene Sozialkompetenz machen.


----------



## Laton (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Mein Hund hat neulich mir meine zwei paar Sportschuhe zerbissen, weil ich ihn ein bisschen später raus geführt habe (vernachlässigt  wegen WM) . Zum Glück kennt er kein einziges Passwort von mir ...
Hunde können nichts dafür, sie sind nun mal Tiere und können dazu nicht sprechen. Aber Menschen die blind und aus Zorn Boshaftigkeit zerstören, sind kein Umgang für normale Menschen. Hoffentlich trennt sich der Typ von der Hexe.


----------



## Morathi (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



DerDodi schrieb:


> Morathi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DerDodi schrieb:
> ...


Du hast vermutlich (sogar ziemlich sicher) recht damit, dass er genauso jeglicher Kommunikation ausweicht. Trotzdem lässt sich das verbindende Element genausogut WoW zuschreiben. Ich persönlich kenne mehr als eine Beziehung (nicht meine), bei der das funktioniert.
Und klar gibts keine Pause-Taste, wenn man vor nem Boss steht. Aber das kann man auch schonend beibringen, dass in den 15-30 Minuten oder den Raidabend lang halt nix geht.
Ich habe zum Beispiel meiner Freundin ganz sachlich erklärt, worum es geht und was der Spaß für mich bedeutet und dass ich in dem Zeitraum 2-3x die Woche abends 3-4h nicht ansprechbar bin. Sollte ich auf der Ersatzbank sitzen, war klar, dass ich unter Umständen spontan ma muss. Und wenn man auf einer solchen Kommunikation aufbauen kann und ein gewisses Verständnis entwickelt werden kann, dann ist WoW auch kein Beziehungshindernis. Dass es auch krankhafte Züge annehmen kann, steht außer Frage.
Aber auch dann gilt: Ein solches Vorgehen ist einfach falsch. Wenn eine "Sucht" oder was auch immer festgestellt wird, dann sollte man hilfe suchen, und nicht einfach mit der Tür ins Haus sone Aktion abziehen. Damit ändert man nämlich definitiv nichts zum Besseren. Ist die Kraft nicht vorhanden, den Partner in solchen Geschichten zu unterstützen, dann ist die Beziehung eh gelaufen.

So gesehen sehe ich immernoch reines Versagen in der Beziehung dieser beiden komischen Personen. Ich will ihm dabei keinerlei Schuld "entziehen", aber sie ist nunmal diejenige, die die (falsche) Initiative ergriffen hat.

Und wie kommst du darauf, andere Hobbies einen "wirklichen Wert" haben, bzw wie kommst du darauf, dass sich ein Hobby tatsächlich an monetärem Wert messen lässt? Das ist doch sehr stark an den Haaren herbeigezogen.
Ein Hobby ist ein Hobby, eine Freizeitbeschäftigung, der man intensiv nachgeht. Warum sollte hier WoW die Ausnahme machen? Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert!


----------



## facopse (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Laton schrieb:


> Mein Hund hat neulich mir meine zwei paar Sportschuhe zerbissen, weil ich ihn ein bisschen später raus geführt habe (vernachlässigt  wegen WM) . Zum Glück kennt er kein einziges Passwort von mir ...
> Hunde können nichts dafür, sie sind nun mal Tiere und können dazu nicht sprechen. Aber Menschen die blind und aus Zorn Boshaftigkeit zerstören, sind kein Umgang für normale Menschen. Hoffentlich trennt sich der Typ von der Hexe.


So schön dein Beispiel ist - ich muss dir widersprechen. Dein Hund war böse, weil du ihn einmal mehr oder weniger gewollt vernachlässigt hast. Beide Seiten haben mein Verständnis.
Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass wenn du ihn regelmäßig hängen lassen würdest, du eines Tages den Dreck vom Teppich aufschaufeln dürfen wirst.
Das Mädel hat die chars mit Sicherheit auch nicht gelöscht, nur weil er ein Mal nen Raidabend haben wollte. Garantiert gibt es eine längere Vorgeschichte, die mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit viele Gespräche, Diskussionen und Streits bezüglich WoW beinhaltet. Dass er sie in dieser Nacht ein weiteres Mal alleine einschlafen lassen wollte, hat wohl einfach das Fass zum Überlaufen gebracht, das er zuvor stetig gefüllt hat.
Wie in meinem vorherigen Posting zu lesen ist, hat man als Partner nunmal verpflichtungen. Kommt man diesen nicht nach, hat man eben mit Konsequenzen zu rechnen, die je nach Freundin auf verschiedene Art und Weise ausfallen kann.


----------



## AbSoLuT-ICE (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Viel lächerlicher finde ichs, dass die Freundin so einem Typen überhaupt eine Chance gegeben hat...


----------



## torat45 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



DerDodi schrieb:


> Morathi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DerDodi schrieb:
> ...


Danke Morathi, genau das denke ich auch.
Warum flamed mich hier jemand wie Enisra zu und vergleicht mich noch mit extremen Gesindel! Mit welcher Berechtigung? Was ist bitte schön an meiner Äußerung falsch?
Ich habe keinen WoW-Spieler beleidigt, noch alle Wow-Spieler über einen Kamm geschert.
Ich beziehe es allgemein auf Online-Games/ Games. Es ist nunmal meine Meinung, dass es einfach nur dumm ist, wenn jemand sein Real Life durch so einen schwachsinnigen irrealen Mist kaputt macht (ich spiele übrigens selbst Online-Games, also nich rumheulen)

Das ist also keineswegs Geflame, sondern lediglich meine Meinung dazu. Und dass die nicht jedem passt, ist auch klar. Wenn du also mit deinem Leben unzufrieden bist, dann belästige nicht andere damit.

@nikiburstr8x:
Ich möchte keine Wow-Spieler bashen. Ich habe es (leider) nur falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meine generell Menschen, die Computerspiele dem Real Life vorziehen. Ist nur eben auf das Video bezogen.
Mir soll es egal sein, wer was spielt, ich selbst spiele ja auch CoD (was viele ja auch als weniger abwechslungsreich finden, als WoW - dem stimme ich übrigens zu  )
Aber erstmal mit Forumsperre drohen...

MfG der Troll xD


----------



## Sknorrell (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Es ist schon etwas sehr unrealistisch das Löschen dieser Chars mit dem Zerstören der DVD-Sammlung oder so gleich zu stellen.
Leute, die Chars können von Blizzard reaktiviert werden die DVD-Sammlung nicht.

Der Typ ist selber Schuld, wenn er sein Spielpasswort seiner Perle gibt und diese dann vernachlässigt.

Ich habe selber MMORPG gespielt, sehr viel, aber ich habe immer darauf geachtet, dass das reale Leben vorrang hat. Und klar ist das Löschen dieser Chars ärgerlich, aber das rechtfertigt nicht diesen unkontrollierten Ausraster. Das ist ein NOGO.
Für aggressives Verhalten gibt KEINE Entschuldigung.


----------



## Gario92 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

hmm es wirkt ziemlich gefaked ... was mich stört is, dass die frau wohl nicht in der lage ist ein ernsthaftes gespräch zu führen um das problem mit dem Spiel so zu klären... außerdem wäre es einfach nur unmenschlich die Emotionen von ihrem Freund im Internet zu zeigen anstatt sich einfach von ihm zu trennen statt sich so zu rächen... das ganze könnte aber schon irgendwie passen denn es sind ja amies... die sind so


----------



## facopse (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Gario92 schrieb:


> hmm es wirkt ziemlich gefaked ... was mich stört is, dass die frau wohl nicht in der lage ist ein ernsthaftes gespräch zu führen um das problem mit dem Spiel so zu klären...


Nun ja.. Ich will mal behaupten, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit wesentlich höher ist, dass die hier offensichtlich süchtige Person nicht in der Lage war, ein ernsthaftes Gespräch zu führen. Aufgrunddessen musste diese eben diese Konsequenz ertragen.



> außerdem wäre es einfach nur unmenschlich die Emotionen von ihrem Freund im Internet zu zeigen anstatt sich einfach von ihm zu trennen statt sich so zu rächen...


Frauen können sehr grausam sein, ganz besonders was Psychoterror angeht


----------



## phieez (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

lol was für Kommentare man hier so liest echt erschreckend...

also ich hab früher auch WoW gespielt und hatte in der Zeit fast ständig Diskussionen wegen dem Game mit ihr. Natürlich hatte ich auch versucht das sinnvoll mit ihr zu Regeln, aber irgendwie hats ihr halt nicht gepasst wenn 2-3 Abende die Woche fix festgelegt waren, bzw. das war gar nicht mal das Problem - als WoWler lügt man sich doch selbst an, wenn man allen Ernstes behauptet es würde bei den 2-3 Raidabenden bleiben, sondern man verbringt darüber hinaus doch fast jede freie Minute mit dem Game. Ich spiel unter anderem ihr zuliebe seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr, wobei ich nacgh wie vor regelmäßig und viel zocke, aber ich bin ansprechbar, und kann jederzeit Pause drüclen ohne das 24 Mann auf mich warten. 
Seitdem ich aufgehört habe ist auch alles wieder Butter bei uns.

Wer jetzt behauptet man hätte das auch sinnvoll klären können oder so, muss einfach mal einsehen dass in 95% der Fälle nicht die Freundin diejenige ist die nicht sinnvoll argumentiert. Die wenigsten WoWler würden sich darauf einlassen wirklich nur 2-3 Abende zu zocken.

Ich sprech nur für mich, aber mir ist das Game nicht Wert Freundschaften oder schlimmer noch die Freundin zu verlieren. Ich hab in meiner längeren WoW-Zeit mehr als eine Beziehung an WoW zerbrechen sehen, und die argumentation kam mir selbst als Spieler schon bekloppt vor: "Sie hat auch keine Rücksicht auf meine Hobbys genommen, sie war also eh nicht die richtige". Damit rechtfertigt man doch nur das eigene Fehlverhalten bzw. die eigene Rücksichtslosigkeit. Vielleicht verliert man dadurch das Beste was einem je passiert ist....


----------



## TheGameMC (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



phieez schrieb:


> lol was für Kommentare man hier so liest echt erschreckend...
> 
> also ich hab früher auch WoW gespielt und hatte in der Zeit fast ständig Diskussionen wegen dem Game mit ihr. Natürlich hatte ich auch versucht das sinnvoll mit ihr zu Regeln, aber irgendwie hats ihr halt nicht gepasst wenn 2-3 Abende die Woche fix festgelegt waren, bzw. das war gar nicht mal das Problem - als WoWler lügt man sich doch selbst an, wenn man allen Ernstes behauptet es würde bei den 2-3 Raidabenden bleiben, sondern man verbringt darüber hinaus doch fast jede freie Minute mit dem Game. Ich spiel unter anderem ihr zuliebe seit über einem Jahr nicht mehr, wobei ich nacgh wie vor regelmäßig und viel zocke, aber ich bin ansprechbar, und kann jederzeit Pause drüclen ohne das 24 Mann auf mich warten.
> Seitdem ich aufgehört habe ist auch alles wieder Butter bei uns.
> ...


   Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Alle Nerds die hier was anderes posten bei denen bleibt die wirkliche Welt wohl schon lange hinter dem gezocke zurück. Mal ganz ehrlich: Wer irgendeinen virtuellen Zeitvertreib ernsthaft vor reale Beziehungen zu seinen Freunden/seiner Freundin stellt, der hat auch die Aufmerksamkeit anderer nicht mehr verdient. Das ist doch nichts anderes als ein Armutszeugnis, das den Realitätsverlust eines Menschen darstellt.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



IEdgarI schrieb:


> Aller Achtung die hat Mumm, ich hätte es mir nicht getraut, das ist schon fast lebensmüde aber auch das einzig richtige. Ich habe 5 Monate mit diesem Spiel verbracht, 5 Monate die mir mein Leben beinahe zerstört hatten .
> 
> Wenn es nach mir ginge würde man solche Spiele verbieten


  Warum sollte man ein Spiel, dass vielen Freude bereitet, verbieten?
Wer der WOW-Spielsucht verfallen ist, sollte sich nicht über Verbote solcher Spiele bemühen, sondern mal an sich selbst herunter schauen und sich fragen, was hier schief läuft. Denn so ziemlich jedes Hobby kann süchtig machen: Forennutzung, Sport, etc. Sollen jetzt alle möglichen Hobbys verboten werden, weil einige sich zu tief in die WOW-Welt hinein ziehen lassen, sodass sie den Bezug zur Realität verlieren?
Ich möchte die Gefahr in Bezug auf das süchtig machende Spielprinzip von WOW nicht kleinreden, aber eine gewisse Eigenverantwortlichkeit für den Umgang mit solchen "Suchtmitteln" sollte in erster Linie von den Konsumenten, dem Spieler kommen - wenn er mit dieser "Droge" nicht klar kommt - Finger weg!
Selbst ein Verbot oder eine Alterseinstufung ab 18 Jahren solcher Spiele nutzt da wenig, *wenn ich dieses Spiel extrem zocken will, dann finden sich auch Mittel und Wege dazu*. Es muss beim Spieler "klick" machen, er muss kapieren, das hier was nicht hinhaut ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Microwave schrieb:


> Gutes Mädchen. AM besten wäre es natürlich wenn sie ihn verlassen würde, vl "wacht" er dann auf. [glaub ich aber eher nich]
> 
> Mit solchen Totalsüchtigen habe ich mittlerweile 0 Mitleid, wenn die weiterhin in einer  3D-Welt rumhängen und sich selbst sowie ihre Mitmenschen vernachlässigen wollen,
> 
> bitteschön ich wünsche viel Vergnügen mit WoW [und Hartz4]


  
Bedenke jedoch, dass das Thema Spielsucht nur der Gipfel des Eisberges ist, die wirklichen Ursachen für die Spielesucht sind für jeden Süchtigen individuell und einzigartig - die Schuld an dieser Misere ist  in den seltensten Fällen nur im Süchtigen zu suchen. Das soziale Umfeld, Freunde, die verbrachte Kindheit und der gesellschaftliche Stand sind Faktoren die dort mit einfliessen - und vieles anderes ebenso.

Es ist erschreckend wie gleichgültig einige mit diesem Thema umgehen, da wird argumentiert als wären sie vor solchen Sachen gefeit und sowas würde einem am Arsch vorbei gehen. 

Mir kann ja sowas nicht passieren, nicht war?


----------



## dArKClaw89 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Geile Frau xD und kranker Kerl...

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass die nicht mehr zusammen sind.. Und dem Video nach zu urteilen hat die Freundin auch ein gewisses risiko, mit blauen Flecken heim zu gehen oO das ist echt zu krass..


----------



## nikiburstr8x (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



torat45 schrieb:


> @nikiburstr8x:
> Ich möchte keine Wow-Spieler bashen. Ich habe es (leider) nur falsch ausgedrückt. Ich meine generell Menschen, die Computerspiele dem Real Life vorziehen. Ist nur eben auf das Video bezogen.


Und das macht die Sache jetzt besser?

Dein Zitat:


torat45 schrieb:


> Wer WoW dem Reallife vorzieht, gehört echt eingewiesen.


ist eine absolute Platitüde, wenn man in dem obigen Beitrag WOW durch Fussball, Sex oder einem anderen Hobby ersetzt, hat man den perfekten Bash zum jeweiligen Thema. 
Dass das nicht im Interesse auch nur irgendeiner Diskussion ist, dürfte einleuchten?  



torat45 schrieb:


> Mir soll es egal sein, wer was spielt, ich selbst spiele ja auch CoD (was viele ja auch als weniger abwechslungsreich finden, als WoW - dem stimme ich übrigens zu  )
> Aber erstmal mit Forumsperre drohen...
> 
> MfG der Troll xD


Dann unterlass doch diese sinnlosen Beiträge und überleg dir zweimal, was du schreibst. 
Dann drohe ich auch nicht mit dem gelben Karton, respektive Forumssperre.


----------



## AlexSZ (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

echt mal geilxD scheiß wowxD


----------



## kornhill (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Das die Wahrscheinlichkeit am grössten ist WOW Spieler mit Realitätsverlust zu finden, ist ganz klar, weil das Spiel am weitesten verbreitet ist. Das sich wegen Everquest ingame Items schon leute abgestochen haben interessiert hier natürlich keinen. 

Bei 13mio spielern wirds wohl nicht schwer sein vollidioten zu finden. Genau wie bei 13Mio Fussballfans, Autofahrern und Kinogängern.....


----------



## dArKClaw89 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

@Kornhill 
die Quote bei den WoW-Zockern ist allerdings erheblich höher


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



dArKClaw89 schrieb:


> @Kornhill
> die Quote bei den WoW-Zockern ist allerdings erheblich höher


*facepalm*
Also wenn man die Kommentare der Hater ließt, besonders die sich für ganz toll halten, denk ich eher ein großer Teil findet sich dort

Also echt
ist das so schwer das Spiel nicht zu mögen und sich Normal und Intelligent dazu zu Äußern?


----------



## Andi030 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

ich geh mal davon aus dass das Vid echt ist.
Also Als ferundin, wenn man so einen freund hat und man schon versucht ihn davon abzuhalten , eingestehen das der freund seine Präoritäten voanders gesetzt hat und dann etweder damit klarkommen , oder den freund verlassen. Solche aktionen sind schon fast sachbeschädigung ich gelten für mich wie autozerkratzen usw, also einfach unnötig und kindisch.
Zum freund, Raiden ist ja schön und gut , aber wie alles im leben in muss in MAßEN. Ich kann nicht die leute verstehen die 5-7 Abende die Woche raiden gehen. und damit zu ersten kommentar. Es ist zwar richtig so das eine solziale Komponente stattfindet, jedoch wird diese bei einem face 2 face gespräch weit aus intensiviert, da man auf blickkontakt ,gestigen eingeht und damit interagiert. 
Dazu verdummt das ganze TS die Sprache, wer das gegenteil behautet überlegt bitte wie albern es sich anhört wenn leute auf der straße "lol" oder "rofl" etc. sagen... .
Abgesehen das die Deutsche sprache sowieso schon extrem vergewaltigt wird!

Also an alle die keine WOW spielen , nutzt den sommer und habt spaß mit körperkontakt. an alle die WOW spielen , geht raus und habt spaß erlebt etwas was REAL ist , das ist das stichtwort!


----------



## phieez (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Andi030 schrieb:


> Also an alle die keine WOW spielen , nutzt den sommer und habt spaß mit körperkontakt.


qft xD

zum Thema Sprache verstümmeln enthalte ich mich jetzt aber mal gepflegt...aus gegebenem Anlass und so


----------



## secondim (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Vermutlich dachte er, dass er gehackt wurde.

Und wenn ich sehe das der Typ offensichtlich Aggressionsprobleme hat, sollte er sich lieber mal an einem Shooter auslassen.

Die Moral von der Geschicht, gib der Freundin das Password nicht! xD


----------



## Chronik (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

hehehe ich finds lustig,
woher haten die freundin auch die Passwörter oder was die da auch immer eingibt
man als Kerl muss man doch wissen das man so was nie einer Frau erzählt, das is wie mitem bankkonto und Geld
find ich hab geil, da ich auch nicht der WOW Fan bin erlich gesagt ich HASSE das Spiel


----------



## DerDodi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Morathi schrieb:


> Du hast vermutlich (sogar ziemlich sicher) recht damit, dass er genauso jeglicher Kommunikation ausweicht. Trotzdem lässt sich das verbindende Element genausogut WoW zuschreiben. Ich persönlich kenne mehr als eine Beziehung (nicht meine), bei der das funktioniert.
> Und klar gibts keine Pause-Taste, wenn man vor nem Boss steht. Aber das kann man auch schonend beibringen, dass in den 15-30 Minuten oder den Raidabend lang halt nix geht.
> Ich habe zum Beispiel meiner Freundin ganz sachlich erklärt, worum es geht und was der Spaß für mich bedeutet und dass ich in dem Zeitraum 2-3x die Woche abends 3-4h nicht ansprechbar bin. Sollte ich auf der Ersatzbank sitzen, war klar, dass ich unter Umständen spontan ma muss. Und wenn man auf einer solchen Kommunikation aufbauen kann und ein gewisses Verständnis entwickelt werden kann, dann ist WoW auch kein Beziehungshindernis. Dass es auch krankhafte Züge annehmen kann, steht außer Frage.
> Aber auch dann gilt: Ein solches Vorgehen ist einfach falsch. Wenn eine "Sucht" oder was auch immer festgestellt wird, dann sollte man hilfe suchen, und nicht einfach mit der Tür ins Haus sone Aktion abziehen. Damit ändert man nämlich definitiv nichts zum Besseren. Ist die Kraft nicht vorhanden, den Partner in solchen Geschichten zu unterstützen, dann ist die Beziehung eh gelaufen.
> ...


ich muss sagen das ich es toll finde wenn deine freundin ein toleranter mensch in sachen wow ist, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das deine freundin begeistert davon ist wenn du irgendwelche leute im internet (wenn ich jetz mal davon ausgehe das du nicht jeden spieler im realen leben kennst) ihr vor ziehst... aber da jeder ein hobby braucht und dem auch gerne nachgeht ist das ja auch wunderbar und ich möchte das jetz auch nicht übertreiben da ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das deine freundin dich 24 stunden am tag braucht ist es ja vollkommen in ordnung ist mal, wie du gesagt hast, 2-3x mal in der woche 3-4 stunden nicht ansprechbar zu sein... so lange es allerdings dabei bleibt und nicht ungeahnte ausmaße annimmt und es nicht übertrieben wird... das ist nämlich mein einziges problem an der ganzen geschichte... und wie du es gesagt hast, wenn man so eine sucht hat braucht man hilfe

ich gebe zu das die freundin in dem fall vielleicht etwas hart reagiert hat, aber ich denke das es eine verzweiflungstat war. oder fändest du es toll wenn du deine freundin den ganzen tag über nur noch vorm pc sehen würdest? versuch dich doch in die lage reinzuversetzen... was hättest du getan wenn jeder versuch miteinander zu reden keine früchte tragen würde und es alles wie beim alten bleibt? ich denke das ich persönlich vielleicht sogar noch härter reagiert...

und nein ich denke nicht das man seine hobbies in wert messen kann, aber wenn es um 4 charaktere geht (die man ja wieder holen lassen kann) ist es meiner meinung nach etwas komplett anderes als würde man das motorad, mountainbike whatever kaputt machen. also ich meinte in meiner vorher geschriebenen text nicht das z.b. das hobby mehr wert hat oder das andere weniger... es ging mir einfach nur darum das diese charaktere nichts zu einem besseren leben beitrugen und das der spaß nur auf kosten der freundin zu stande kam... aber mir ging es auch darum das das wow spielen übertrieben wurde (es geht mir allerdings nicht darum wow unglaublich schlecht zu reden da man jedes hobby übertreiben kann) und das ist eben nicht gut...

EDIT durch Mothman: Habe mal eueren Quote-Baum etwas beschnitten, damit er nicht gen Himmel wächst.


----------



## TheChicky (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



Chronik schrieb:


> hehehe ich finds lustig,
> woher haten die freundin auch die Passwörter oder was die da auch immer eingibt
> man als Kerl muss man doch wissen das man so was nie einer Frau erzählt, das is wie mitem bankkonto und Geld
> find ich hab geil, da ich auch nicht der WOW Fan bin erlich gesagt ich HASSE das Spiel


Wenn ich deinen Post so durchlese, glaub ich, du hast mindestens genauso viele Probleme mit dir selbst, wie der Typ...


----------



## marcelbenson (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Gott sind hier viele WoW-Süchtige! Ok Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert @Morathi aber hast du auch schon mal von der Sache Realität gehört?


----------



## Enisra (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



marcelbenson schrieb:


> Gott sind hier viele WoW-Süchtige! Ok Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert @Morathi aber hast du auch schon mal von der Sache Realität gehört?


ach komm
du bist doch nur neidisch weil du mit deiner Weltsicht aus billigen Klischees im 19 Jahrhundert fest hängst
Peinlich sowas

Nochmal, wenn du dich nicht irgendwie intelligent dazu äußern kannst, sondern nur so dumm das man sich Fremdschämen muss, dann lass es


----------



## VigarLunaris (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Einfach nur gut. Effektive HILFE gegen das zuviel an Spiel. Es heulen zwar alle immer darüber das zu wenig Content hier und zuwenig Anspruch dort. Das betrifft ALLE! MMO doch ist der Zeitaufwand dafür eindeutig zu hoch.

Was die Freundin gemacht hat war ein Dienst  -  ein Dienst um vielleicht mal wieder das Auto für mehr zu bewegen als "nur" für Zigaretten.

Gut gemacht Mädel.


----------



## houseverwalter (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

kurz und schmerzlos


----------



## excitusz (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Was ich lustig finde , WoW wurde soweit auf Casuals generft, das das Spiel eher ein Anti Sucht System ,betreibt.
Den um der beste zu sein braucht man heute nimmer mehr Aktiv zu Raiden, das reicht wenn man 1 mal die Woche raidet und 2-5 Stunden die Woche Gold farmt.

Schon alleien weil es die ID gibts und es gibts im momentn ur 2 instanzten Icc und ruby, ok gibts auch 10er version aber , damals hat man 8 stunden gebraucht für 1 2 oder 3 bosse, am anfang, heute reichen 1-3 Stunden für nen kompletten Raidabend locker aus udn das einmal max 2-3 mal die woche.

Da guckt jeder Deutsche Mehr TV müll und frisst Chips und Cola oder Bier dazu.

Da frage ich mich wirklich wer der Dumme ist.

PS: Fussball da ich kein Fussballfan bin ,werde ich von einigen Freunden dies bezüglich ubewusst ausgerenzt, die Hocken im Moment und Reden nur darüber, auch das fernsehen und alle anderen, ich fühle mich als würden alle um mich den Realitätsverlust erleiden, nix gegne Fussball, aber bei WoW ist das noch nie soooo schlimm gewesen.

Und das kotzt mich tierisch an, mehr als WoW nerds...... bei denn kann man ja noch sagen, lass ma thema wechsel, bei den Fussballindioten wird man angemnault wenn man das sagt,,,,


----------



## JamesMark (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



excitusz schrieb:


> Was ich lustig finde , WoW wurde soweit auf Casuals generft, das das Spiel eher ein Anti Sucht System ,betreibt.
> Den um der beste zu sein braucht man heute nimmer mehr Aktiv zu Raiden, das reicht wenn man 1 mal die Woche raidet und 2-5 Stunden die Woche Gold farmt.
> 
> Schon alleien weil es die ID gibts und es gibts im momentn ur 2 instanzten Icc und ruby, ok gibts auch 10er version aber , damals hat man 8 stunden gebraucht für 1 2 oder 3 bosse, am anfang, heute reichen 1-3 Stunden für nen kompletten Raidabend locker aus udn das einmal max 2-3 mal die woche.
> ...


Tut mir Leid, aber mit diesem Kommentar hast du dich bei mir direkt ins Abseits gespielt!

Denn Realität ist im Fussball vorhanden, WoW zwar auch, jedoch nur virtuell, somit empfinde ich deine "verfremdenen" Äußerungen gegenüber deinen Freunden die Fussball gucken extrem bedenktlich, nicht sie sind diejenigen die einen "Realitätsverlust erleiden" sondern schlicht und ergreifend du, bzw. hast du schon einen erlitten.

Alles Idioten im Reallife, alles Idioten, genau das ist euer Problem.
Im Video hat das Mädel dem Typen doch einen riesigen Gefallen getan,...meine Freundin würde das jedenfalls auch nicht mitmachen.

Ich spiele auch extrem viel an Shootern und auch super gerne Rollenspiele, aber irgendwann sollte man auch mal realisieren, was wirklich REAL ist und was nicht.

Rechne einfach mal aus - Die Stunden die du in WOW verbracht hast in einen, nehme wir einen niedrigen 4-5€ Stundenlohn. Dann wärst du jetzt reich.

Schönen Tag noch in der Scheinwelt, in die man ja mal flüchten kann, jedoch auch einmal feststellen sollte was Priorität hat.


----------



## Gabbo (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Wenn das mal kein Liebesbeweis von der Freundin ist. Sie hätte ihn schließlich auch verlassen können. 
Aber er verspielt seine Pluspunkte mit seiner Reaktion am Ende..


----------



## excitusz (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



JamesMark schrieb:


> excitusz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was ich lustig finde , WoW wurde soweit auf Casuals generft, das das Spiel eher ein Anti Sucht System ,betreibt.
> ...


   Was sabbelst du den da für nen müll, Realität ist das was du vor deinem Auge anfassen kannst, Fussball im Fernsehen ist Genau so virtuel wie WoW.

Zwar sind es echte menschen was man da sieht, aber in wow ist es es nicht anders, es sind echte menschen die an den charakteren sitzen, Bilder sind beides und beides kann man nicht Anfassen, es sei den, du willst den Bildschirm anfassen, so aber das jetzt ma dahingestellt.

Dann frage mich mich wieso do von Real und nicht Real Redest, hier ist sicherlich keiner unterwegs der nicht zwischen Realität und Nicht Realität unterscheiden kann, es sei den er sitzt im Knast oder irgendeinem Entzugsheim am Laptop ^^

Dann hat keiner hier jemanden als Idioten beschimpft, frage mich wie man auf solche Gedanken kommt, also du brauchst dir nichts ausdenken um deiner Meinung einen Stellenwert zu geben, ausser er hat keinen...

Dann die sache mit der Freundin, war doch nur so gemeint, das das Video entweder gefakt ist oder total bescheuert das es als News gepost wird, den wie Erwähnt, hat so eine Charakter Löschung oder entzauberrung gar keine Auswirkungen, dam an das im Grund fast unbegrenzt wiederherstellen kann.
Es geht hierbei um den Sinnlosen Post.

Und dann zum Stunden Lohnt, Arbeit Empfinde ich nicht als Freizeit von daher ist es gerecht das man Geld dafür bekommt, freizeit empfinde ich als eine Angehneme Befriedigende Angelegenheit, dafür Gebe ich gerne mein Geld aus oder für Essen, Reisen, Dvds ect viel mehr , so wie jeder Normale Mensch der kein Workaholiker ist.-
Wie man auf so einen Idiotischen vergleich kommt ist mir schleierhaft, man könnte meinen die Person hat nen Realitätsverlust und kann zwischen Arbeit und Freizeit nicht unterscheiden ^^

Und warum du von Flüchten redest ist mir noch mehr schleierhaft, als hätte da einer von seiner Eigenden erfahrung gesprochen und dann Versucht seine Erfahrung auf andere drücken, das letzte was die Menscheit gebrauchen kann sind Leute die ihre Meinung jemanden Aufdrücken wollen, da entseht meistens Krieg ^^

Von daher solltest du mal hier nicht so sprechen als würden alle WoWler Verlorene Seelen sein, man sagt ja auch nicht das Alkohol Trinker alle Alkoholiker sind und wir reden da weitaus über mehr Leute. Das einige Probleme haben liegt an anderen sachen, womit sie das Kompensieren liegt dann alleine an der Kultur/Gesellschaftlichen Status/Geld bzw mitteln die sie zu verfügung haben ein WoW Kranker , der kein WOW kennen würde, würde dann Alkoholiker sein oder Kriminel oder was weis ich was es alles an möglichkeiten gibts sich von der Realität abzuwenden.
Aber Das Problem hat immer einen tieferen Grund.

Und nochmal zu den Stundenlohn, Wenn ich 16 Stunden Am Tag Arbeiten würde und 8 Stunden schlafen, würde ich auch reich sein, so viel dazu 
Komm zurück in die Realität und schreib net so viel Unfug in Foren ^^

Und zur Scherbenwelt, bevor man Kritisiert erst mal Informieren, Heute wird in Nordend Gelebt


----------



## Micha-Ge (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

hahah das mädel mag ich ^^  verstehe nich wie man nach einem spiel wie wow süchtig werden kann... habs nur einen monat gespielt und fands langweilig auf dauer


----------



## excitusz (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Naja Das Spiel fängt erst ann wenn man die Aktuelle endstufe erreicht hat und fähig ist in einer Raidgilde zu SPielen.

Da fängt, meiner meinung nach, Das Spiel erst an.

Ich verstehe noch weniger wie man sowas wie * ich verstehe nicht wie man süchtig werden kann* schreiben kann.

Das Zeigt doch das hier ein Kleines Kind unterwegs ist das für seine unerfahrenheit nichts kann oder aber ein Ignorranter dummer Mensch. Was du davon bist überlasse ich deiner Intelektuellen Denkweise.

www.wikipedia.de

Dort kannst du nachlesen und vieleicht verstehen, warum Menschen Süchtig werden, in dem fall WoW

Ach ja ,du musst bei Suchen auf Wikipedia.de auch Sucht, eingeben ;D


----------



## Dancinator (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus [PCG-Top-Artikel Juni 2010]*

Ist doch ne geile aktion von der Freundin ,meine würde sowas bestimmt auch bei mir machen wenn so ein game dauernd spielen würde.
Aber vielleicht überlegt sich der typ ob er noch mal so ein Game spielt,den die freundin ist immer in der nähe,jedenfalls wenn die noch zusammen bleiben.


----------



## DrProof (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



excitusz schrieb:


> Naja Das Spiel fängt erst ann wenn man die Aktuelle endstufe erreicht hat und fähig ist in einer Raidgilde zu SPielen.
> 
> Da fängt, meiner meinung nach, Das Spiel erst an.
> 
> ...


die wahren Kinder geben Wikipedia an als Referenz..


----------



## The_Chosen (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Ich frag mich warum eine 6 Monate alte News wieder aus gekramt wird?!


Greetz

The Chosen


----------



## McDrake (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*



The_Chosen schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum eine 6 Monate alte News wieder aus gekramt wird?!
> 
> 
> Greetz
> ...



_ Hinweis: Dieser Artikel hatte im Juni 2010 die meisten Seitenzugriffe aller veröffentlichten Artikel auf pcgames.de. Aus diesem Grunde bringen wir ihn heute im Rahmen der meistgeklickten Artikel des Jahres erneut für Sie._

Wurde wohl eben noch hinzugefügt


----------



## tarnvogL (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus [PCG-Top-Artikel Juni 2010]*

fake and gay !! nein joke, bisschen heftig was die Freundin da macht, obwohl ich seit langem kein WoW mehr spiele fühlt man doch i.wo mit ^^


----------



## rexer2007 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus [PCG-Top-Artikel Juni 2010]*

sowas wie anständige news sucht man hier mittlerweile wohl vergebens naja reicht an sich wen man 1 mal in 2 wochen hier mal schaut was es neues gibt


----------



## z3ro22 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus [PCG-Top-Artikel Juni 2010]*

die tussi könnte bei mir sofort die koffer packen ich spiele kein wow aber es gibt gewisse grenzen und das sie wertvolle items verschenkt oder weghaut was eine fot..e

es geht ja ums prinzip


----------



## Vlogan (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus [PCG-Top-Artikel Juni 2010]*

naja evt hat das ja bissie die bezihung aufgefrischt^^ ich wage ja mal zu behaupten das viele Gamer ja schon WoW als ihre freundin sehen ^^ aber schluss machen von ihrer seite hätte wohl auch gereicht ^^


----------



## Darknomis806 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus [PCG-Top-Artikel Juni 2010]*

ob die den tag überlebt hat?^^ der sah so aus als würde er jeden der sich in seinen weg stellt verprügeln 

net das die Freundin zuviel Aggro zieht xD^^


----------



## Homeboy25 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus [PCG-Top-Artikel Juni 2010]*

was soll man daz sagen.

kann ich gut verstehen, wenn man mit der virtuellen Welt mehr verbringt als mit Freunden etc.!

tz,tztz, er scheint es aber nicht kappiert zu haben.

Mädel, nächste such dir einfach einen Typen der mit dir die Zeit verbringt und lass den Spinner vor WoW verdummen.

Soll er WoW heiraten lieben und eventuell Kinder zeugen.

Vielleicht hat er Glück und wenn er sehr alt geworden ist und WoW noch existiert, das ihm WoW Chars das essen macht und ihn später zu grabe trägt.  oder ähnliches.
lol


----------



## MICHI123 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus*

Lololol was ein Video  
da fällt mir echt nix weiter zu ein


----------



## nullskill (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus [PCG-Top-Artikel Juni 2010]*



z3ro22 schrieb:


> die tussi könnte bei mir sofort die koffer packen ich spiele kein wow aber es gibt gewisse grenzen und das sie wertvolle items verschenkt oder weghaut was eine fot..e
> 
> es geht ja ums prinzip



"wertvolle" ^^ definiere mal bitte! xD

jeder sollte dankbar sein und in dem moment mal über die verschwendete zeit nachdenken! ich spiel auch ab und an games, aber es gibt grenzen! und jeder, der noch n bisschen hirnmasse im schädel hat sollte das real-life als first-life sehen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - World of Warcraft: Freundin löscht Level 80 Charaktere im Video - Freund rastet aus [PCG-Top-Artikel Juni 2010]*



nullskill schrieb:


> z3ro22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > die tussi könnte bei mir sofort die koffer packen ich spiele kein wow aber es gibt gewisse grenzen und das sie wertvolle items verschenkt oder weghaut was eine fot..e
> ...


Was sie da gemacht hat, ist einfach unverschämt und ja, auch kriminell. Im Prinzip ist das so, als wäre sie durch sein Zimmer gegangen und hätte Gegenstände einfach zerstört.
Und wenn man sich ein bisschen mit der Materie auskennt, dann weiß man, dass solche WoW Chars auch durchaus einen Wert von 500 Euro oder mehr haben können.
Klar, ist das schlimm, wenn es dadurch zu partnerschaftlichen Problemen oder ähnlichem kommt. Aber einfach Dinge des anderen zerstören, selbst wenn sie "nur" virtuell sind, das geht einfach nicht und ist nicht in Ordnung.


----------

